# 2strokeracer 2020 Lawn Journal



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

First time lawn journal. By posting this journal i am open for both positive and negative comments as I have always been one of those guys that throws a bag or two of big box store weed & feed in the spring and be done with it. Which has always turned out well for me. just wanting to have a little better approach and care put into the lawn from now on. I have taken soil samples and sent them off to midwest labs. The results came back as follows.



The pH seems to be slightly high so not all nutrients or micros are available.

I have switched to AS 21-0-0-24 as my nitrogen source for this year. I have a Scotts basic broadcast push spreader I have used for years, am in the process of getting an 85# broadcast spreader. Targeting 3/4 # of N/1M per month total, spoon feed through the spring. Stop during the summer months and get back into feeding at 3/4 - 1# of N/1M per month total till about october.

I have never sprayed my lawn for dandelions. I have always depended on the dicamba in the weed & feed. It seemed to help. I have purchased a 4 gallon backpack sprayer to use for preM and Amine applications throughout the year. I will read/think about a fungicide app also.

It has been wet here so far. Since March 9th we have probably gotten a total of 4" so far and this week isnt over yet and more in store for next week as well. What a big "Welcome to Spring".

The lawn is more then saturated as to i dont even want to walk on it, it feels like walking on a sponge.

I snapped a few pics of the front/side/back yard to see where it sits as of today (3/18/2020 @ 1pm CST)


Front

I had some sewer work done in the front yard a yr or two ago and it has settled closest to the drive. I am currently renovating the flower beds and digging soil out of them to lower them, I will be reusing the soil to level the sunken parts of the yard. I reseeded with K31 from the local feed store.

I plan on doing a full lawn reno once i get the fert/preM/fung applications down.


Side

I also have a few tress that need to come down or trimmed up. They are either (A) not doing a damn thing or (B) too close to my house. I have a friend who owns his own rural internet company that is willing to loan me his bucket truck to trim the trees back from the power lines so when I cut it down, it does not take out the neighborhood. I have a huge 4' diameter steel ag sprayer wheel i buried in the ground for a fire pit. So the cut down trees will come to good use.

I took a panoramic picture of the back but it doesnt seem to want to upload. I will take one this evening and upload it.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

I am using a local turf supplier to me to get my fert/chemical/turf seed from. I was able to purchase (2) 50# bags of AS 21-0-0-24 for $32 total. I will be going back for some more.

I told them i wanted a broadleaf liquid application for weeds. They sell ArmorTech products and steered me in the direction of ArmorTech Threesome. Its 2.5gal for $85. Its 1.1-1.5 oz per 1000 mixed with .5-5 gal of water. So that tells me I could spray my lawn around 19X with the high rate of 1.5 oz.



I have lookied into Prodiamine 65 on domyown and there is a 10% off discount with it and free shipping. I plan on looking at that.

They also listed for me a crabgrass prevention granular which seems to be no different that what you can buy anywhere else just cheaper. Its an Anderson 15-0-4 with .426 prodiamine. 50# bag for $17.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

My lawn has so many different pieces, it would take 9 pictures to get all the different views.

Back





We got another .5" of th wet stuff last night. We are expecting possible quarter to golfball size hal and tornadoes today, possibly.....


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

(3/21/2020)Went out and weighed out 25# of ammonium sulfate to spread. 25# of 21% N / 11k is .5lb/N per 1000.

We have rain and a possible chance of snow in the am.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

So my math was off. According to draft logic, my lawn is actually 13,300. I am as thinking I was putting out .25#(N)/1000, when in reality I weighed out enough to do .5#(N)/1000, considering I thought my lawn was 11,000.

So I actually applied .4#(N)/1000.

Prodiamine showed up yesterday (3/27/2020) and spray tips should show up today. The ground is saturated. According to the GDD tracker and Greencast I am ready to spray but worried about it not getting in the ground with it being this wet. It supposed to clear up the next couple days and rain again. I will apply it then, plus some more ammonium sulfate.





I have a concern in this area of this tree, I wonder if it got too much AS around it and we got some cool nights and it salted out??

This was taken this morning, you can see how much water we have because you can see it standing in the yard to the right and up slightly off the tree in question..


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

(3/29/2020)

Put out another 25# of AS out on my 13300sq ft lawn. Also put down an entire bag of Spectracide Triazicide for grubs, and in an attempt to kill of the moles food source. They are everywhere.

Picked up some sticks and cleaned up the vegetable garden bed


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

(3/30/2020)

Got my teejet tips in. Went with two different styles and two different sizes. Went with an XR TT11003 (.5gal/1000) & TT11006 (.5gal/1000). Also got some AIXR 11003 (1gal/1000) & 11006 (1gal/1000).

So I put down some prodiamine. 3.66 oz for the entire 13300. I used AIXR 11003 tip. Used roughly 6.5-6.75 gallon of water. So my walking was close to spot on. Need to speed up a little more. There is about 24sq ft I would say in the front that didn't get any. I rinsed the tank and sprayed the rest of the tank in that spot.

I plan on spraying again in 30-45 days or when the soils temp hits 65-70.

I plan on spraying a three way herbicide also.

Got some stuff coming up in the lawn.


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

(3/31/2020) Just some updates shots of everything greening up. You can see the difference of the grass types in the front and back yard. I reseeded where our plumbing work was done and where we had a dog in the back with K31. One of the reasons I would like to completely renovate the entire lawn to TTTF

Front



Back



Back



Side


----------



## 2strokeracer (Jan 19, 2020)

Mowed once to even the lawn out and sprayed 24oz of AMINE 2,4-d over the entire lawn with the back pack sprayer (4/13/2020). Would like to kill the clover and henbit.


----------

